# Does rain affect fishing?



## outdoorsoccer15 (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi! Everyone,

I am thinking about going down to Carolina Beach this weekend to try and fish for some drum and flounder. Does anyone know how the rain will affect the fishing down there? Or how rain affects the fish in general? I don't have boat so I will be either surf or pier fishing. If you have any special techniques for fishing after rain or during rain please let me know too.

Thanks,

Outdoorsoccer15


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

For a lot of fishermen, this situation is a negative because they don't like getting wet and fishing in storm conditions. But from a fish's standpoint, this is a positive. The fishing should get better due to a drop in the barometer, causing the fish to feed more actively. I prefer a top-water bait in light rain, but I don't like a top-water bait in heavy rain. In heavy rain, I fish below the surface .

http://www.boatingandfishing.com/NewsArchive/061203/wl14.htm

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/saltwater/fishing/article/0,12746,462078,00.html


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

the rain does affect the salinity of the water and therefore affects the fish.


----------



## PJnc284 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Rain*

I fish Ocean Crest Pier a lot. on the shelter there is a quote. "I've never seen a fish with a rain coat." when it starts raining the least bit, most people will run for cover. we stay and fish. I've been fishing many times when kings have hit right during the heaviest part of the rain storm and have had several jack blitzes right after a storm. I always carry rain coats and umbrellas. A little rain never stops me.


----------



## outdoorsoccer15 (Jun 16, 2003)

*How does rain affect specific fish*

Happy 4th of July everyone!

I was wondering if certain species of fish are less affected by salinity changes in the water? I also have fished Ocean Crest Pier frequently this past season and have had my best fishing days in the worst weather conditions and my worst fishing days during great weather conditions. I have noticed that sharks aren't too affected by the change in salinity, but blues and spanish don't seem to be around during "dirty water conditions".
Just curiousity getting the best of me!

Be safe,

Outdoorsoccer15


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

ive had better success for drum in the rain.


----------

